# Gluing Acrylic to Wood



## Tim

Didn't see this subject elsewhere.

I am making segmented blanks which incorporate wood and acrylic. I have been using CA but it sets up pretty fast which can make alignments tricky. Has anyone experience with gluing these materials and what adhesives work the best?


----------



## Texatdurango

I've used 30 minute epoxy on quite a few acrylic/wood/truestone segments and no failures or complaints from customers yet.  I've even mixed Pearl-ex powder with the epoxy to provide some interesting colored glue lines.


----------



## nightowl

I have used Gorilla glue on one of my segmented blanks.  It worked great except that you have to scrape / sand the excess foam off of the blank after it dries.  I have also used medum CA. It does not set up as quick.


----------



## RussFairfield

I use a "Medium" CA glue. Most of the time I put the glue on the wood and the accelerator on the plastic because it works better than the other way around, and I have a few seconds to aligh the pieces. 

If I need more time, I omit the accelerator and have over a minute to get it right, but have to make sure there is no accelerator present.


----------



## fernhills

Hi, i use thick c/a never had any issues with it. Carl


----------



## makaiolani

I use thick CA on mine too.  No problems.


----------



## ldb2000

I use thick CA also and have plenty of time to align the segments .
Just let the blank dry for 24 hours or more before turning it .


----------



## desertyellow

Thick CA is my poison of choice.
I have not had a problem yet.


----------



## Petricore

Interesting, I would have guessed epoxy because of CA's weakness of being dropped.


----------

